# Anyone have a filemaker pro solution for T-Shirts?



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone have a filemaker pro solution for tshirt selling? I have been using t-auoter for years and its ok....but I am on a mac so i run it through parallels which pretty much sucks.....I was just wondering if anyone has created a tshirt selling solution with filemaker pro so i don't have to. If so would you share it with me cause i really don't have the time to create one. Feel free to message me anytime.


----------



## elliot658 (Mar 15, 2012)

thsnk you~


----------



## Chip and Andy (May 7, 2012)

Any more information available on this topic? I can create something but would rather pay someone who has done it and then spend the time printing instead.


----------

